# |Yaml] IE 6 Anzeigeproblem



## josDesign (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo liebe Community!

Auf meiner Startseite habe ich ein Subtemplate-Div (62/38) welches ich gefüllt habe mit meinem eigenen Code. Es passt in jedem Browser, nur nicht IE 6. Ich habe schon viel versucht, aber finde keine Lösung, wie ich die nach unten geschobene rechte "Spalte" neben die Linke bekomme.

Mit bestem Dank im Voraus,
jos


EDIT: Es geht um die Seite welche in meinem Profil verlinkt ist


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2008)

Hi,

bevor ich mir jetzt einen Wolf in dem Mammut-Stylesheet nach den relevanten  Codeschnipseln suche, poste hier doch bitte die interessanten Auszüge aus dem Stylesheet. Vielen Dank.

Auf den ersten Blick könnte es sich eventuell um den "Double-Margin-Bug" handeln, bei dem der IE die horizontalen margin-Werte bei floatenden Boxen verdoppelt. In diesem Fall hilft die display:inline-Deklaration für das betroffene Element weiter.


----------



## josDesign (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo Maik!

ja klar, kein Thema:


```
/* @group Startseiten-Layout */

/* Rechte newsbox */

.startseiteBlogRechts {
	margin-bottom:10px;
	margin-right:12px;
}

.startseiteBlogRechts .borderbox {
	border:6px solid #707070;
	width:100%;
	padding:0px;
}

.startseiteBlogRechts .borderbox .subbox {
	float:left; width:100%; padding:8px;
}

.startseiteBlogRechts .borderbox .subbox .inhalt {
	padding:0 30px 0 10px; margin-bottom:10px;
}

.startseiteBlogRechts .borderbox .subbox .inhalt h5 {
	padding:0 0;
}

.startseiteBloglinks {
	margin-bottom:10px;
}

.startseiteBlogLinks .borderbox {
	border:6px solid #707070;width:100%; padding:0px;
}

.startseiteBlogLinks .borderbox .subbox {
	padding:0 12px 0 0em;
}

.startseiteBlogLinks .borderbox .subbox h4 {
	padding: 0 0;
}

.startseiteBlogLinks .commentAndDate {
	color:#707070; text-align:right;
}


/* @end */
```


```
<div class="subcolumns">
			<div class="c62l">
				<div class="subcl"><a id="c182"></a><h3 style="background:url(fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/startseite_ueberschrifte.png) left top repeat-y; color:white; font-weight:bold; padding-left:15px; font-style:italic;">Aktuelles aus meinem Foto-Blog</h3><a id="c183"></a>

<div class="startseiteBlog1" style=" margin-bottom:10px;">

                      <div style="border:6px solid #707070;width:100%; padding:0px; overflow:hidden;" class="floatbox">
                        <div style="float:left; width:100%; padding:8px;">
                          <div style="padding:0 12px 0 0em;"><a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//werner_edinas_geburtstag.html" title="Werner &amp; Edinas Geburtstag"><img src="typo3temp/pics/070915_180330_2829_2_5daddbfd9c.jpg" width="120" height="80" border="0" align="left" style="margin-right:12px; margin-bottom:15px;" alt="Elena | Frau Ritter jun." title="Elena | Frau Ritter jun." /></a><a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//werner_edinas_geburtstag.html" title="Werner &amp; Edinas Geburtstag"><h4 style="padding:0 0;">Werner & Edinas Geburtstag</h4></a><p class="bodytext">Mein Bruder und dessen Frau Edina haben Geburtstag gehabt!Sonne und Regen,die wechseln sich ab,    ...</p> <a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//werner_edinas_geburtstag.html" title="Werner &amp; Edinas Geburtstag"><img src="fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/mehr_2.0.gif" alt="mehr..." style="display:block; margin-top:5px;" /></a></div>
                        </div>
                      </div>
                  <div style="color:#707070; text-align:right;"> Keine Kommentare | 2008-01-22</div>

                    </div>
                    
<div class="startseiteBlog1" style=" margin-bottom:10px;">
                      <div style="border:6px solid #707070;width:100%; padding:0px; overflow:hidden;" class="floatbox">
                        <div style="float:left; width:100%; padding:8px;">
                          <div style="padding:0 12px 0 0em;"><a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//volleylions_maedls_shooting.html" title="Volleylions Mädls Shooting"><img src="typo3temp/pics/071103_142558_3617_cf0bd61c58.jpg" width="120" height="80" border="0" align="left" style="margin-right:12px; margin-bottom:15px;" alt="VB Mädls liegend|" title="VB Mädls liegend|" /></a><a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//volleylions_maedls_shooting.html" title="Volleylions Mädls Shooting"><h4 style="padding:0 0;">Volleylions Mädls Shooting</h4></a><p class="bodytext">Meine Mädls vom Volleyballverein Krumbach durften vor meiner Kamera stehen!</p> <a href="blog/blogartikel/browse//5/archiv/2008/januar//volleylions_maedls_shooting.html" title="Volleylions Mädls Shooting"><img src="fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/mehr_2.0.gif" alt="mehr..." style="display:block; margin-top:5px;" /></a></div>
                        </div>
                      </div>

                  <div style="color:#707070; text-align:right;">1 Kommentar | 2008-01-22</div>
                    </div>
                    
</div>
			</div>
			<div class="c38r">
				<div class="subcr"><a id="c181"></a><h3 class="ueRechts1" style="background:url(fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/startseite_ueberschrifte.png) #707070 right top repeat-y; color:white; font-weight:bold; padding-left:15px; font-style:italic;">Aktuelle News</h3><a id="c180"></a>
<div class="startseiteBlogRechts">
                      <div class="floatbox borderbox">

                      
                        <div class="subbox">
                        
                          <div class="inhalt">
                          <h5><a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/februar//oe3_player_auch_fuer_mac_verfuegbar.html" title="Ö3 Player auch für Mac verfügbar">Ö3 Player auch für Mac verfügbar</a></h5>
                          <p class="bodytext">Seit einigen Tagen ist für Mac nun auch der Ö3-Player verfügbar, welcher als Widget ins...</p> <a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/februar//oe3_player_auch_fuer_mac_verfuegbar.html" title="Ö3 Player auch für Mac verfügbar"><img src="fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/mehr_2.0.gif" alt="mehr..." style="display:block; margin-top:5px; border:0px;" /></a></div>
                          
                          <div class="inhalt">
                          <h5><a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/januar//typo3_videotutorials.html" title="Typo3 Videotutorials">Typo3 Videotutorials</a></h5>
                          <p class="bodytext">Da ich in Zukunft kräftig in der TYPO3-Community mithelfen möchte, habe ich mich...</p> <a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/januar//typo3_videotutorials.html" title="Typo3 Videotutorials"><img src="fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/mehr_2.0.gif" alt="mehr..." style="display:block; margin-top:5px; border:0px;" /></a></div>

                          
                          <div class="inhalt">
                          <h5><a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/januar//telekom_austria_lieferschwierigkeiten_bei_adsl_modems.html" title="Telekom Austria Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ADSL-Modems">Telekom Austria Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ADSL-Modems</a></h5>
                          <p class="bodytext">Ich habe heute zufällig erfahren, dass die Telekom derzeit Probleme mit der Lieferung von...</p> <a href="startseite/beitrag-zeigen/browse//83/archiv/2008/januar//telekom_austria_lieferschwierigkeiten_bei_adsl_modems.html" title="Telekom Austria Lieferschwierigkeiten bei ADSL-Modems"><img src="fileadmin/templates/template_imgs/mehr_2.0.gif" alt="mehr..." style="display:block; margin-top:5px; border:0px;" /></a></div>
                          
                        </div>
                      </div>
                  
                    </div>
</div>
			</div>
```

Für die Subtemplates wurde auf das Yaml-Framework übliche CSS zugegriffen!


----------



## Maik (1. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mal den kompletten Inhalt der Box *.c38r* durch einen "Dummy Text" ersetzt, um dann Element für Element zu kontrollieren, welches die Fehlerquelle liefert, doch selbst da wird die Box schon umgebrochen. 

Es scheint also, dass der IE6 die relative Breitenangabe (width:38.2%) der Klasse *.c38r* anders interpretiert, als die übrigen Browser, denn wenn ich den Wert verringere, rutscht die Box nach oben neben die linke Spalte. Der Schwellenwert liegt bei mir bei width:35.6%.


----------



## josDesign (1. Februar 2008)

Aha, das habe ich vorhin auch scho porbiert, habe da aber glaub ich an den DIVs was verwechselt. war dann vor lauter DIVs schon ein klein wenig verwirrt. Ich werd das ganze mal testen, DANKE Maik!


----------

